# 64 & 65 Limes



## mrg (Apr 11, 2022)

Had the 65 Lime 2 spd out for the Socal StringRay ride last week and don't think I have any pic of both my Limes together ( bad time of day for pics tho ) so pulled out the 64 ( got to find those pedals 🙁 ) and took a few pics of the of some of the mods did by a kid/dad almost 60 yrs ago, some I didn't even notice when I first brought it like St Christopher hanging from the seat clamp, antenna in the sissy bar, brake adapter & jewel in the guard, not pictured a 57 SA 3sd laced into the 36 spoke rear and the original dated tires lettering painted yellow & blue, oh and the weirdest thing the top frame bar was sanded to bare metal and wrapped with Lime green bar tape?


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 12, 2022)

Mom probably gave him the medal ,those sissy bars looked down right evil, lol


----------



## stoney (Apr 12, 2022)

Great looking bikes. Love the short sissy bar on the ‘64


----------



## mrg (Apr 12, 2022)

@PCHiggin, @Stony, that short sissy and the added 3sd really made the shorty 64 rideable ( and still fit in the car ) but still brings back bad memories from riding my og 64 when I was a kid, that solo polo and short crank😩 so mostly been riding the 65 and a 2 spd 67 Violet Deluxe but just sent that down the rode.


----------



## fatbike (Apr 13, 2022)

mrg said:


> Had the 65 Lime 2 spd out for the Socal StringRay ride last week and don't think I have any pic of both my Limes together ( bad time of day for pics tho ) so pulled out the 64 ( got to find those pedals 🙁 ) and took a few pics of the of some of the mods did by a kid/dad almost 60 yrs ago, some I didn't even notice when I first brought it like St Christopher hanging from the seat clamp, antenna in the sissy bar, brake adapter & jewel in the guard, not pictured a 57 SA 3sd laced into the 36 spoke rear and the original dated tires lettering painted yellow & blue, oh and the weirdest thing the top frame bar was sanded to bare metal and wrapped with Lime green bar tape?View attachment 1605442
> 
> View attachment 1605443
> 
> ...



I like all the oddities on the bike with he large sissy bar. The reflector used as the guard bolt, the prayer beads, the cool rear brake adapter. Lot of personal touches of history.


----------



## mrg (Apr 13, 2022)

The day I found it at a car show with super wide wrapped bars & stamped neck that I swapped back to OG, look at the colored tire lettering!, had my bus set up as the bike shop delivery van ( logo on door ) and had a 64 Opal Super Deluxe & 68 Orange Krate inside!


----------

